# Deep Fried Cajun Turkey



## Constance (May 22, 2005)

I didn't know where to put this, but it's definately outdoor cooking...


Cajun Deep Fried Turkey

Ingredients:
10-14 lb turkey
3-5 gallons peanut oil
Bayou Blast (recipe follows)

Injection Sauce:
1 tsp onion power
4 tbl salt
3 tsp garlic powder
3 tsp white pepper
2 tsp cayenne
1 cup tequila or chicken broth
1/4 cup olive oil

Directions:
The night before you cook the turkey, wash bird inside and out, and allow to drain. Inject with the sauce in meatiest parts of the bird. Rub down inside cavity and outside liberally with Bayou Blast. Wrap in garbage bag, and refrigerate. The next day, heat peanut oil in turkey fryer to 375 degrees, and lower turkey on rack into hot oil, making sure it is fully submerged. Fry turkey for 3-1/2 minutes per pound. Remove turkey from oil and drain on paper towels. Tent with foil and let stand at least 20 minutes. Carve and serve.
Hints: to determine the amount of oil needed, lower unseasoned turkey into fryer and add sufficient water to cover the turkey. Remove the bird, and the water line will indicate how much oil will be needed to fry your turkey.
TOO MUCH OIL CAN CAUSE A FIRE!
NEVER, NEVER, NEVER attempt to fry the turkey in the house, or inside a garage. YOU MIGHT BURN THE HOUSE DOWN.


Bayou Blast (Emeril Lagassse)

Ingredients:
2-1/2 tbl paprika
2 tbl salt
2 tbl granulated garlic
1 tbl black pepper
1 tbl onion powder
1 tbl cayenne pepper
1 tbl dried oregano
1 tbl dried thyme, crushed

Mix all thoroughly and store in a jar. I always quadruple this recipe, and keep the seasoning on hand in a shaker jar. It's good in so many things.


----------



## texasgirl (May 23, 2005)

I love this at Thanksgiving. 
It is so much more juicy than baked.
Haven't tried this particular recipe, but, it sounds wonderful.


----------



## Constance (May 23, 2005)

We eat turkey a lot, Texasgirl. It's high protein, low fat, and one of the most economical meats you can buy...especially when it's on sale. Sometimes I find the store brand as low as .69 a lb.


----------



## Raine (May 23, 2005)

We love fried turkey!  Usually fix it for New Years.

We cook them nekid, tried it with a rub once. Messed up the oil. 

we usually cook 4 or 5 (do thenm for the neighbors). Charge them about $5.00, which helps pay for the oil.


----------



## Chef Wil (May 27, 2005)

LOL, I cooked 9 this last Thanksgiving and 14 at Christmas for officers at High Desert Prison, Calif. We also donate 5 birds on the 2 holidays every year to Family Shelters and the like. This is the 3rd or 4th year I have cooked for the guards there and the list gets bigger every year. We charge $1.50 a pound and supply the bird, brine or pumping marinade and oil.

One thing I do to keep the boil-over down is to dry the bird then blow-dry it with a hair dryer. It makes a crisper skin too. Had to use my imagination to speed things up with 4 cookers going this year.


----------

